# No deer moving in day time



## Boassmor (Nov 30, 2021)

Can anyone advise why the deer are not moving in the day time in Quitman County at all??


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 30, 2021)

Boassmor said:


> Can anyone advise why the deer are not moving in the day time in Quitman County at all??


I’d say it’s pressure! I’ll help u a little bit. They have patterned you. I seen a few today. Here’s one I seen. I took a pic of him. I had one show up 3 times in day lite. My wife sat there this afternoon and only the spike showed up. U can see my gun barrel and the stand steps. I sat on the ground there. He’s a 5 pt and he was searching for does. May of chased one when I first heard him.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 30, 2021)

I seen this buck here also. He didn’t show this afternoon for my wife.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 30, 2021)

I had a doe this afternoon walk by in the thick weeds. Seen her or deer on the same trail several times. A 4 PT was behind her the other day.


----------



## antharper (Dec 1, 2021)

Probably multiple reasons . To much hunting pressure would be my guess . Also neighbors may have the preferred corn ? piles . Also hunting the same spot over and over will cause the deer to figure u out . Could be that you are shooting or shot to many in a certain area and they quit using it in the daylight . Also if you are using a 4 wheeler to get to stand they figure that out pretty quick also .  I know for a fact Quitman co is full of deer , I hunt a small place near Kmckinnie and can pretty much kill a deer any day I want . They are moving in the daylight somewhere . I was sitting in my stand when this little young buck came by . Good luck I hope you figure it out .


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 1, 2021)

scout


----------



## Boassmor (Dec 1, 2021)

Tks. We don’t pressure our deer. Mot here that much


----------



## Boassmor (Dec 1, 2021)

I usually go to my go to guard shack on the east side of our property, but someone dumped two deer carcass just up from the gate and right now only the buzzards can use that road


----------



## Son (Dec 8, 2021)

Miller Co, not much pressure in our woods, and deer have shut down daylight activity. And not much at night. I'm guessing it's because there's so much food. Walk in the hardwoods and it's like walking on marbles there's so many acorns. Warm weather has kept some browse in good shape. Farms are harvesting, leaving plenty food laying in the fields. A deer doesn't have to spend much time, or go very far to fill up. They they have plenty time to lay around and chew the cud.


----------



## sghoghunter (Dec 17, 2021)

What area of quitman are you in? We’re a few miles north of Georgetown. This year has been a weird year at our lease. Every one is seeing deer but the decent deer just started showing up around 8 to 9 days ago. As far as movement in the daytime it’s a day by day change


----------

